# The Aera-vater



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This looks like an unique method of aerating; especially for hard and impacted soils. Thought you guys might like to see this. 

<img src="http://www.1stproducts.com/pto.jpg">

Aera-vator


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I think that is a tiller with the PTO on:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Interesting video. :truth:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I could not get the video to work for me. Just got a picture.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I got a blank window at first. Had to wait a bit before video started playing.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It moves kind of odd its like taking your fingers and sticking them in the dirt and mixing its odd. Best as i can explain it.  
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Has kind of crab-like movements


----------

